# My babies.



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Lila, Ilene, Julius and Kit Kat. They are 8 weeks old. Not sure about the mutations, but I think, whiteface, grey, pied and whiteface? Anybody have any idea about the genders? I have back up names just in case, but these names have kind of stuck.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You have 2 whiteface pieds, 1 normal pied, and a normal grey split to pied. NICE babies


----------



## slowzak (Oct 23, 2011)

i LOVE Kit Kat! such a cute name!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

They are so darn cute!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

With the mutations srtiels mentioned the parents have to be pied white face or split pied and white face... it is impossible to tell the gender by mutation there, because they are one of the mutations that mom and dad have to both have... going to have to check wing spots and wait for behavior.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Fuzzipurr! Thank you SRtiels! I am so happy to know this information as the mutations are kind of confusing to me. And thank you Slowzak! Kit kat is very special to me, she is named after my sister (Kat).


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Morla! Thank you 4birdsNC! So mom is white face pied. Little Lila looks just like mom. Dad is normal grey split to pied I think because he has white on his. wings too like little Ilene. Mom and dad each have one little mini me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Split to pied will be indicated by tick marks on the back of Dad's head, the white on his wings is normal for a normal grey tiel. Very cute babies!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Dad would have to be split to pied (white or yellow spots on the back of his head) and split to White Face (white edge to his yellow mask, and or light streaks in his orange cheek spot)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Post some pictures of the parents and we could possibly tell you more about them.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you 4birdsNC, Iperry82 and Roxy Culver! Ok, here are some pics of parents. Dad is the Grey with Baby Ilene, and Mom is the whiteface. In the 3rd picture Ramon and Cherub are watching over 3 of the babies.


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm changing Larry to Lazy if I find out he's a girl  I kind of hope he is cause after using PC in bedroom its nice to watch tv and hold him and not hear screaming like the budgies squacking and chirping all the time. Good luck finding the mutations out I have no idea how you guys do it. I read the stuff about them but I can only guess on white face and lutino and normal grey's. I think mine is slight pied.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Just because this is fun and there's no way I can tell yet.. I am going to say I think Ilene is an Ian. lol


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

you have such adorable and beautiful babies


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Injood! Thank you Kikode, that is funny. Dyarianna, I think you may be right! Ilene has been very vocal lately. So probably is an Isaac (although I love the name Ian). I can't stop calling him/her Ilene though. Ilene my little jelly bean. Kit Kat is also very very vocal, so instead of Katarina Kit Kat, I think it is Mr. Kool Kat Ky. 
Thank you everyone for your replys. Sorry so long in responding. No access for awhile.


----------

